# Thinking of building a 6.8



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I've been toying with the idea for a little while. Never done it, and I'm curious. I've got a couple 5.56s and want something a little different. May let my daughter shoot a deer with it in the next year or two once she's comfortable. Even though we know a .223 is fine for deer.  In a perfect world, I'd put together something "decent" for a few hundred bucks ($5-$600 maybe?). I don't need a match rifle or the most BA tactical weapon known to man. I'm not wanting to skimp and get the bottom of the barrell, but I don't need to drop a grand on my first build either. I don't know how realistic I'm being though. things like barrel, trigger, gas block/gas system I know are important. Not sure what brands are good, or junk, or over-priced, etc. I know of timney and geissele triggers and some basics. Any pointers, advice, recommendations, etc? Thanks, fellas.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You'll have a hard time building a 6.8 for near that. A 5.56 would be very easy to do at that price point. Those triggers you mentioned would burning up 1/3 of your budget, just goneith a standard LPK from Palmetto State.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Have you heard of http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/forum.php ? There's quite a few 6.8 fans over there. Personally I would ask FrankT, he has four 6.8 hog guns he's built that I know! Myself, for a good entry level gun that won't break the bank I'd go to Palmetto State Armory (PSA). I built my youngest son an AR-15 from there for $460 and it's a solid well built AR-15, much better quality than you would expect for that price. Good luck!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Chase - is LPK a lower parts kit? i was looking at those, and then either going w/ the higher priced of the 2 w/ the upgraded trigger, or purchasing a drop-in separately. I'm not necessarily locked into a budget, but have no idea what i should expect either. Viking - how did you build your sons? did you put it together or buy complete uppers and lowers? i'll check out the gun forum. i used to visit there regularly when they started up but not too much anymore. i remember when frank was getting into that stuff when he still lived in this hood. i'll check over there some too - thanks.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Frank lives in my neighborhood now so we talk a lot, he's definitely the #1 fan of the 6.8's that I know!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Take a look at 6.5 Grendel and 300blk also. The 6.8 buzz seems to have been dying off from what it once was but I still see these other 2 calibers being talked about often. I've got a 300blk personally. I'm sure any of them will get the job done though.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I recently built a 6.5 Grendel and it cost me a grand total of about $725. I bought the lower from Spike's Tactical for $300 when they had them on sale, they're $430 now. The upper I found at Sanders Armory on sale for $398, still the same price now, and it's a thing of beauty and fit with the Spike's Tactical lower like a glove. I've included links to the upper and lower below. 

http://sandersarmoryusa.com/product...rendel-type-2-upper-assembly-with-bcg-and-ch/

http://www.spikestactical.com/colle...te-lower-spider-fire-safe?variant=32734009996


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have 8 Sanders uppers, good stuff.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I also have a 7.62x39 complete upper from Sanders and it is great. I will buy from them again. 

Something I really need to do is spend some money on triggers. It is amazing how much better I shoot when shooting a gun with a nice trigger.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

murfpcola said:


> Something I really need to do is spend some money on triggers. It is amazing how much better I shoot when shooting a gun with a nice trigger.


Agree 100%. 

good info on the sanders uppers - I appreciate it yall. the one Viking posted is slick - I def want that style hand rail.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

If you don't reload I would pick a 300 blackout (be cheaper) or 6.5 Grendel especially with the Grendel taking off in gas gun PRS matches. It's easier to find factory on the shelf ammo of the two above vs the 6.8. But I second talking to Frank about 6.8. He eat, sleeps, and breathes 6.8. If you arn't trying to stack round on round and MOA is fine then just get a standard milspec trigger and do a cheaper trigger job (plenty of videos online). Or get something like a Hipertouch EDT ($85-$100 price range varies a few different models) and you can adjust them to about 4lbs.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

My 6.8 spc is for sale if interested.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Keithcooking said:


> My 6.8 spc is for sale if interested.


oh I saw it brother. fine looking rifle, no doubt. it's a bit out of my price range though. especially since my wife went and got pregnant about 2 weeks after I started this thread. guess I only have myself to blame for that. haha.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Haha takes two to tango, but congrats! I thought a long time on caliber before i bought an ar and i wanted something big enough to hunt with and also a flat trajectory on a ar15 lower and this gun has been perfect.


----------

